# One of those days...



## Kye (Apr 29, 2015)

My whole life fell apart a little over 2 years ago, and I've been trying to get my shit together for a while, but recently I've actually made some progress. I have a job and have gotten a few raises, signed up for some college classes, and landed a new job at the school driving buses (they're going to pay for me to get a B class license). Mainstream society would say that I should be excited about all of this, but honestly today, and a lot of other days recently, I've really wanted to bail on all of it and disappear into the night with my pack. I tell myself that getting a degree will allow me to do work that will hopefully help make life a little bit better for other people, but I don't know if I even believe that. Plus, I'd rather spend my nights sitting by campfires with friends than studying for exams...

"I can always take classes next year."

"I can always travel if classes don't work out/after I get a degree."

I don't know if I'm just scared of failing or if I'm just not suited for mainstream life. There is a fork in my road and I don't know which path to take.

It's just been one of those days.


----------



## Flemmings (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm the same way man. literally. I lost my job of 6 years in may 2013. Went from making $40k a year to losing everything I owned. Traveled all over the east coast trying to find myself and shit. moved back to town a few months ago and landed a job in another town over. A lot recently, I've been thinking the same thing, about dropping everything and taking my pack and leaving.

Part of me wants to stay and live a "normal" life. but the other parts wants to to go travel out west and eventually somehow find a way to buy a cheap acre of land somewhere and homestead.


----------



## Kye (Apr 29, 2015)

I figure that it's worth mentioning that even my notion of a mainstream life is pretty non-mainstream. I'd like to own a small plot of land and live in <500 sq ft, and grow/raise the majority of my food. I'd like a simple life. I want to work a job not for the money, but because I believe in the work that I'm doing. Ideally, the majority of the money I earn can be given away. 

@Lielanthris it's a real dilemma, isn't it? I often wish that I could just split into two different people, one who lives a more typical life and the other living a nomadic life. I feel like no matter what I choose, I'm giving up a part of myself.


----------



## Art101 (Apr 29, 2015)

I think a lot of us on are are like that.I know I hate this mundane life I have right now.I am already plotting the counting to the last day when I can get out on the road.I think it will prob be that last one for me(health issues)but I still need to get out there.I am not satisfied with life as it is now in fact I hate it.


----------



## Kal (Apr 29, 2015)

Take the path that makes you happy.


----------



## Kye (May 5, 2015)

I love the idea of living in a small, cozy house on a plot of land where I grow my own food and raise chickens while working a job where I can help other people, I really do, but at the same time, I love the idea of living in wilderness and constantly being on the move. I really just wish that I could split into two people and that each could happily live one of these lives. I think for now, I should pursue a college degree while taking advantage of every opportunity to travel. What do you think? Honestly, I want to just travel, but my conscience tells me that I should use my talents to help other people. For now, I'm planning on taking one summer college class then spending the second half of the summer traveling. Hopefully, it will help me to get my head on straight.

My head says that I should focus on getting a college degree, but my heart says that I belong on the rails/road. I just don't know which I should trust. I suppose if taking classes is a complete disaster, I'll have a pretty clear answer...


----------



## WanderLost Radical (May 5, 2015)

From what I've read, your conscience is filled with what your parents/teachers/friends/bosses taught you. I'm doing the other way around. And so should you. If travelling doesnt work, then go to college. For now I'm working, but only to pay my trip around the world (oogle style, but I still have to pay for plane tickets). But as far as you're conscerned, leave everything behind, and if you realize it isn't what you want, try to find a job to pay for your college.


----------

